# Uhr mit Digitalsimulator



## Dragen (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo.

Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit der sich mit der Schaltsimulationssoftware "Digitalsimulator" auskennt. Ich könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.
Und zwar versuche ich gerade, mit diesem Programm eine Uhr zu simulieren. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich schon am Kern scheitere, nämlich an der Simulation der Zeit. Wie bekomme ich dieses Programm dazu, in Sekunden zu zählen?
Versucht habe ich das schon mit Hilfe des Taktmachers. Aber in welcher Einheit der den Takt gibt, ist mir schleierhaft. Nach kurzem rechnen bin ich auf jeden Fall dahinter gekommen, dass man den Takt mit Kommazahlen bedienen muss, damit er in Sekunden arbeitet. Und das ist unmöglich.

Heißt das nun, dass es auch unmöglich ist, die Zeit genau zu simulieren? Oder habe ich als Amateur in diesem Programm irgendetwas übersehen?

lg


----------

